

Show HN: NP-Food – Exact Cost - liviro
https://np-food.com/

======
Doublon
Hm... I get 'Cannot read property '0' of null — visual.js:45'

~~~
liviro
Thanks for the feedback, it's been fixed now.

------
ExxKA
Working fine for me! Awesome product :D

~~~
liviro
Thank you very much!

------
liviro
Sorry things are running slowly!

